

Desktop guy (me) wrote a web app - Useful or bust ? (blog has screenshots) - jep
https://app.teppefall.com/signup?code=TF07

======
jacobbijani
I (think) I managed to get in by taking off the <https://>. Not sure if what I
was looking at was the app you wanted critiqued as I didn't see any blog, but
unfortunately it was pretty bust.

It sounds like Instapaper could handle it, and their sign up is the polar
opposite of yours. I had to fill out a CAPTCHA and I'm still waiting for a
verification email. Instapaper doesn't even ask me to make a password if I
don't want to.

------
there
i can't connect to or ping your web server so i guess it's a bust.

